
EU antitrust ruling on Microsoft buy of GitHub due by October 19 - polskibus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-github-m-a-microsoft-eu/eu-antitrust-ruling-on-microsoft-buy-of-github-due-by-october-19-idUSKCN1LX114
======
Dennip
I thought the point of antitrust was to enforce fair competition. E.G one
company can't buy up every cellular provider.

Given that github has a number of prominent competitors (gitlab, bitbucket),
is this really an issue?

